# RSS Feed?



## joe_evans (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi

Is there any possibility that I can get a RSS Feed for this website. I use Google Reader to get all my feeds from the other Diabetes websites and display them in one place.

Thank you


----------



## MarcLister (Jul 17, 2009)

As far as I know there is no RSS feed for this forum. It'd have to be set up.


----------



## VBH (Jul 17, 2009)

Not sure for vBulletin, but its likely to be a switch that needs turning on.

However, there was an incident a year ago where posts from various forums were being stolen by another site.  It was a marketing job where a site was set up with a fairly generic name, posts were swiped from at least 2 forums and put up on that site as if they had been posted.  This gave the impression that there was plenty of traffic for that new site and the owner was trying to sell it.  Various legal threats were thrown around and that site was eventually shut down.

RSS would make it much easier for this to happen again.  As a result, some forums choose to keep the RSS options turned off.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for that explanation VBH, it may indeed be the reason why Admin has not switched the feature on.


----------



## joe_evans (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanx - understood :?)


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 17, 2009)

'scuse me for being bit thick here, but what is RSS feed?  Thanks.


----------



## VBH (Jul 17, 2009)

A quick explanation:
http://www.whatisrss.com/

And an example of using Google Reader:
https://www.google.com/accounts/Ser...reader&continue=http://www.google.com/reader/


----------

